# miniature vines, ivy, and brambles



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

i have a question for you guys: currently working on a miniature project (i know, the opposite scale from most of your props) and i'm looking for a good way to make miniature vines, ivy, and brambles to grow up the sides of a house. i am considering a modge podge type texture with painting that suggests the overgrown look i want, but i hoped that you had some other ideas.

ideally, i want the house to look a bit abandoned and like the natural environment is trying to reclaim it. i am a BIG texture fan, but open to all suggestions because i am drawing almost a complete blank here.

thanks in advance for any help you can provide.:jol:


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

What scale are you working on? 1:12 would be 1 inch in miniature is equivalent to 1 foot IRL.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I should have saved some of the twigs and plant pieces we had to pick out of our dog's fringes after her walk this morning. They would have been perfect for you

I'd suggest starting with good old Mother Nature and take a look at available plant material in your yard. Small branched twigs can imitate the bramble look you want. You might also look for bagged Spanish moss that some craft stores (like Michaels) carry. That could be a source for making the stems of vines.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Check out the bridal department of Michaels or Hobby Lobby. They have really tiny leaves on wire stems. You'll probably have to paint them green. Nearly all are white or pink - go figure.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Macabre- thank you! I have never been able to make any sense of those scales. Mystery solved. Now I just have to uncover the answer to your question. From what I am looking at, I'd say 1:12 seems pretty close to right.

Roxy and Autumn- You know, I walk right by that floral/bridal section and never even give it a second glance. Captain Obvious, reporting for duty.

The scary thing is, I have been pondering this for months. Cheese and rice. I knew I needed you guys.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If you have dark or forest green hot glue sticks those lay out a nice little 3D vine, and you can just draw them on freestyle. The ones I bought from Sickie Ickie are a great color for it. You might be able to stick some of your other "growth" into it before it cools. I think there's 2 shades of brown as well.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You can also use thick puff craft paints for the vines, but apply it with a toothpick. Cut off broomstraws can make dead brush, and the driedout bits of rosehips & on lilac bushes look like weird pods.


----------



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

You might also try sphagnum sp? moss ...Usually availabl at Michaels.... Also for a neat texture try mixing tea ( as in a tea bag) mixed with the right color paint and white glue.. it doesn't look real good at first but dries to a nice texture....it looks good at 1:35 scale not real sure how it looks at 1:12 scale though..but may look good in the modge podge of texture you are looking for.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

okay, now my brain is about to explode with awesomeness. you guys rock! thank you!


----------

